# Church Chorals For A Cappella Choir



## MrAtanasov (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi guys! Continuing writing church chorals,submitted my Kyrie Eleison with you before,now want to share my Credo and Sanctus.Couldn't make the choir sing with real words,but once sang by a real choir will be times better.Any comments/critics are more than welcome,looking forward to some,thanks in advance!

Credo:






Sanctus:


----------



## Krisena (Jul 21, 2012)

I have no insights in religious music and its traditions, and can't really comment much, but I came in expecting amateur works, but wow, sign me up when you've got these recorded.

Edit: What programs are you using to create these sounds?


----------



## MrAtanasov (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi Krisena and thanks for the nice comment,really appreciate it.Would love to hear these sang by a real choir myself.
For the choir sounds I used Spectrasonics Omnisphere vst,the notation was done by Sibelius 6.Regards!


----------



## MrAtanasov (Jun 25, 2011)

And here is the Kyrie eleison from the same mass:


----------

